# New A.O. Smith motor stinking



## floridaham42 (Aug 20, 2011)

Replaced a XR12 4 ton Trane condensor fan motor (1/6 HP 825 rpm) with this brand new OE type motor from Grainger. I'm absolutely sure it is wired and mounted correctly, right size, rotation,etc. I made sure shaft turned free from the box. 
On start up ,it seems to turn to full rpm , pulls rated motor amps, but has a hot varnish smell, just like I've smelled many times before when an electric motor has, or is, overheating. Also has a funny whine sound.It has a 1 year warrenty, just I don't know if I should let it keep running. Don't want to make a fire.

Has anyone other tech had this issue with this motor? Is it normal to have this whinny sound and smell? Am I being too cautious?
Thanks for your input.


----------



## ImmaWard (Aug 24, 2011)

Sometimes there are oils that are on a new motor and burn off within a couple days. That may be causing the smell. Is the motor hot to the touch? If it's really hot then obviously something isn't right. My first guess was that you reversed the wires and it is turning the wrong way which can burn up an engine. But if you're sure the wiring is right and the motor is too hot, then it might just be some residue from the manufacturing plant.


----------

